# KNetworkMnager łączy dopiero za drugim razem

## 187451

Witam

Mam już od jakiegoś czasu problem z WiFi. Mianowicie KNetworkManager łączy się dopiero za drugim razem. Za pierwszym razem pyta się o hasło, potwierdzam je. On wtedy czeka na autoryzację bardzo długo.  W końcu klikam ponownie na swoją sieć tak żeby znowu zapytał o hasło, znowu je potwierdzam i wtedy łączy się bez problemu.

wersje:

```
kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20110204

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.2-r10
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.45 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Mar 2011 04:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula Broadcom AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(system-wide) 64bit X accessibility acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apache2 ass bash-completion battery berkdb binary-drivers bluetooth boost bzip2 cairo cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dhcpcd dri dvd dvdnav dvdr embedded emoticons enca encode examples extras ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk icons iconv icu ipv6 irc java java6 javascript kde kde4 laptop lm_sensors lzma matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl phonon php png policykit powerkadu pppd private-headers pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 rar readline semantic-desktop session sounds speech spell sql sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads udev unicode usb vcd voice wav webkit wifi x264 xml xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="sa3160" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

dmesg:

```
wlan0: authenticate with 00:21:27:e0:da:64 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:21:27:e0:da:64 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:27:e0:da:64 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated
```

Czy ktoś ma może jakiś pomysł co jest nie tak? Bo strasznie to wkurzające, że trzeba się łączyć dwa razy. Dodam, że problem był już w KDE 4.5.ileś. Nie pomaga ani revdep ani żaden upgrade networkmanagerów.

----------

## Jacekalex

W przypadku network-managera, jeśli w ogóle łączy, to wielki sukces.   :Very Happy: 

Radziłbym spróbować Wicd albo net-wireless/wpa_supplicant z flagą qt4 - wtedy będziesz miał klienta graficznego, który zazwyczaj działa.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

